# anyone ever try sunflower seeds?



## mike krantz (Oct 8, 2008)

I like to chew up sunflower seeds when I'm huntn and ice fishn.  I've always wondered about smokn em.  What temps? brine or not? woods? etc


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike that sounds really good! I cold smoke nuts..pecans and such, have not tried sunflower seeds though. 
When I roast sunflower seeds, I soak them in salt water overnight. Wonder if that would work before smoking.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 8, 2008)

bet it would cowgirl...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 8, 2008)

just my two cents,

i would smoke with sweeter, milder smoke. fruit or nut wood.

then after smoking, if they sre soggy or soft, i would bake or fry them crunchy again. good luck.

i want to see and hear how they turn out.


----------



## irish (Oct 8, 2008)

We soak pumkin seeds in salted water overnight and then spread out on a cookie sheet and bake for a half hour at 325, stirring them several times. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work for sunflower seeds, they just will take longer at a lower temp. Heck, I might just have to go outside tonight to disembowel a pumpkin to try it myself!


----------



## mike krantz (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks guy's I appreciate the info.  My camara doesn't work with my computer.  the old camera that did work broke and when we bought a new one we found out our computer won't support the software.  Not much of a computer guy.  Up until last week I was buying my computer beers to turn it on.  But I will let you know how things turn out


----------

